

Snowden's "I had the authorities to wiretap anyone" wasn't a lie - quistuipater
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/snowdens-i-had-authorities-wiretap-anyone-wasnt-lie
New revelations from Snowden leaks support the claim that anyone can be wiretapped and the NSA is everywhere
======
LeeLorean
Seems like it is the NSA who has been lying

